# Black Tank Leaking From Top



## Hoosier Camper (Sep 19, 2010)

When leaving camp I noticed an odor then saw water coming out of the under belly. I removed some of the under belly cover after I got home and filled the empty tank to see where it was leaking. It's coming from the top, any suggestions?


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Quick, find someone that has the same model! Swap it, including license tags, when no one is looking!







Seriously, if the leak is at the top, I would be inspecting the joint where the vent pipe connects.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I see you're a newbie, so I hope you realize that you'll have to empty your black tank before it overflows.









Seriously, I wonder if it just isn't too full. After you've emptied it, and cleaned it thoroughly with at least ten two minute rinses of fresh water using a Quickie Flush or a Flush King, you may want to double check the integrity of the all the pipe joints. I'm guessing that somewhere around the line, someone high centered your trailer and thereby damaged the black water pipe or the tank itself.

Not a fun job.


----------



## Hoosier Camper (Sep 19, 2010)

Do you know what kind of joint is at the vent pipe? I ran water down the vent and it did go thru, but I think it started dripping again!


----------



## Hoosier Camper (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm a newbie to this forum and owning a camper. I bought this 2005 Outback 25RSS three weekends ago and I finally got to take it out after fixing some other items and getting a free weekend. I did drain and run water thru the tanks when I got it and also when I got home this evening. I don't have a Quickie Flush or Flush King. What do you mean by high centered?


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

I've personally never heard the term "high centered", but I'm guessing it means bottoming out the trailer on something in the center, and pushing up against the tank. That could definitely do some damage.


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

Well I just helped my dad change he gray tank on his bighorn 5er. I will just say this the clown that put the tank in and hooked up the plumbing was a hack. It looked like they cut the hole out for the vent line with a hand saw. Then they stuck the fitting in the top of the tank and applied lots of silicone. Not sure on the connection of the black tank though. Just get yourself a flush king and clean it real well fill it about half full with water and put a gallon of bleach down there and take it for a drive for the final rinse then take the tank out.


----------



## Hoosier Camper (Sep 19, 2010)

Well, I just got in from working on my leak. I borrowed a "See Snake" (flexible camera) from work and ran it down the vent pipe and all looked good. Then I scoped out around the toilet seal and saw it wasn't right. After removing the toilet I discovered the flange wasn't even screwed in, the hole in the floor hsd been hacked with about a 1" hole saw (half circles left in floor), and silicone ring around the threads. The strange thing is that the flange after threading it in, won't set in the factory hole as if the tank had shifted. I can't see how the tank could shift because it is between the 2 straps and there is only one set of flange holes in the floor. I contacted the guy I bought it from and he didn't know anything about it of course, but said he would try to get me the previous owner's contact info.. I don't know if somebody moved the toilet back to get an inch more away from the bath tub or if the toilet is not oem (Thetford w/handle flush by seat). Anybody know where I can get an oem tank for 2005 Outback 25RSS?


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

*High Centered* = dragging your trailer over a mound/incline/ditch where the undercarriage of the trailer comes in contact with that ground before the wheels. I frequently happens when cutting a corner too close near the aforementioned ground - unfortunately I speak from experience.


----------



## Hoosier Camper (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks for your reply!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

It doesn't look like you will need this product with your particular problem, but just in case someone else has a tank leak..... Highly recommended..... Plasti Mend


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

If you have any pictures to post, it might help us to help you. I replaced the original toilet in my 2005 with a Thetford. It was a direct swap, perfect fit, same as original.


----------



## Hoosier Camper (Sep 19, 2010)

Joe/GA said:


> If you have any pictures to post, it might help us to help you. I replaced the original toilet in my 2005 with a Thetford. It was a direct swap, perfect fit, same as original.


----------



## Hoosier Camper (Sep 19, 2010)

Finally got the tank out. It's the original with Keystones name, date, inpection tag, and even the plastic cut outs from the hole saw. I can't believe they were left in because it kept blocking my drain when I was rinsing. I think I'm going to contact Keystone about this issue because it looks like it left the factory in this condition! The good news is that it's a separate piece on top sealed to the tank so maybe I could find another top if I can get the old one off.


----------



## Hoosier Camper (Sep 19, 2010)

I'll probably take some pictures tomorrow and get them posted. What is the easiest way to post pic.'s?


----------



## 2xx2xy (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm going to chime in on this old thread. My 27rsds didn't have the closet flange attached (screwed) to the tank. there was a small gap that allowed waste to flow past and onto the black water tank. I didn't have to replace my tank, but I did have to replace all the insulation and the underbelly. It was shipped from the factory like this. Keystone's quality control sucks.


----------

